# Radio Host Howard Eskin suspended 30 days for false accusation of Iverson lawyer...



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> PHILADELPHIA -- Sports radio host Howard Eskin has been suspended for 30 days as part of the settlement of a lawsuit brought against him last year by an attorney for 76ers star Allen Iverson.
> 
> Eskin is a host on the sports-talk station WIP-AM. He had accused attorney Richard Sprague of tampering in 2002 when Iverson was facing charges in connection with a domestic dispute with his wife.
> 
> ...


LINK

I rarely (if ever listen to 610WIP, because of the low quality) but there are a ton of fans who are ecstatic that they won't have to hear Eskin for a month. He's a blowhard who talks about how smart he is, and treats most callers as if they were idiots. Sometimes he can be entertaining, the majority of the time he's annoying. Also when he says something 90% of the time it's wrong..

Also he has a huge hatred for Allen Iverson, basically because at the beginning of Iverson's career Eskin got the good interviews. Now he doesn't get anything that anyone else doesn't, so it's been sour ever since.

If anyone deserved something like this, it's Eskin.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate Eskin, he's never had anything good to say about Iverson despite how much he's contributed to Philadelphia basketball.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> LINK
> ...


This couldnt have happened to a worst individual. This is a man I have come in contact with on many of an occasion. He calls "callers" "IDIOTS" all the time and talks as if hes the end all be all of Sports talk when a colleague check mates him on a remark that hes made he gets angry, when a caller does it he screams to the top of his lungs. I think that this is the first step for him on his way out the door. AI hates him, remember the: "If you want talk tough and say all that stuff say it now while your here and in my face" Eskin said nothing.


----------

